# best viscocity oil for 2.0 jetta gt



## Ski-guru (Mar 16, 2008)

hi all...whats the best viscosity of oil for the winter in my 2.0 jetta gt? thx for the help


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: best viscocity oil for 2.0 jetta gt (Ski-guru)*

Total Quartz 0w30
Motul Excess 0w30/0w40
Mobil 1 0w40
Castrol Syntec 0w30
VW 502 00 + 0wXX / Alberta winter =


----------



## Ski-guru (Mar 16, 2008)

thx


----------

